# BEWARE at the Hofbrauhaus!



## BIGHURT (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got back from my ED on Saturday. (I will post pics later)

But I wanted to warn everyone about the Hofbrauhaus. It was a blast there. Everything I ever dreamed it would be. But watch out for the extra charges on the bill.

The waiters seem to like to add extra beers onto the bill. This didn't happen just once, or twice, or even three times. It happened each and every time (4 total). They charged me for an extra Mas of beer. I think it is 6,60 Euros. 

After the first time, the waiter refused to remove it. He also charged us for pretzels he never brought us. The next 3 times, we were looking for it. It was there. We got the waiters to remove them after a little bit of stern communication.  

The beer was great. You will love it. Just be sure you only love what you drink.:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

It's known as a tourist trap for a reason.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

I had a great time there. After the second hour, I was so wasted I don't think I would have even realized what the waiter was charging us. That's some good business.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

I just informed Frau Dr. Gabriele Weishäupl about this. She is boss of the tourism office in Munich.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

For those, who are going to visit it the next time, tell the Fraulein that you want to pay immediately. "Gleich zahlen, bitte". 

I know it sounds frustrating and can be annoying each time to reach to your pocket to pay the beer that's being served, but that can save you a lot of nerves and bad memories.

Order a batch, pay, drink.
Order the next batch, pay and drink.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I was lucky then. It didn't over bill me.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

I spoke German with the waiter - I'm sure he knew I was a tourist, but perhaps understood I could read the bill? :dunno:

But then again as someone else posted, after awhile I was no longer in a state to mind such petty intrusions... :rofl:


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

*Avoided*

After reading through many different posts, I just walked right by when I was there. Thanks Jonathan!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

joe321mrk said:


> After reading through many different posts, I just walked right by when I was there. Thanks Jonathan!


You missed a great experience. Tourist trap or not, should still be experienced once.

We werent over charged, friendly service and had a great time....tourist trap and all.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

joe321mrk said:


> After reading through many different posts, I just walked right by when I was there. Thanks Jonathan!


 :thumbup:

Where did you go?


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> For those, who are going to visit it the next time, tell the Fraulein that you want to pay immediately. "Gleich zahlen, bitte".
> 
> I know it sounds frustrating and can be annoying each time to reach to your pocket to pay the beer that's being served, but that can save you a lot of nerves and bad memories.
> 
> ...


Is that Gary Pfaffert in the foreground?


----------



## DCJAX (May 21, 2007)

I did the walkthrough, but didn't see the appeal. I found the Augustiner beer to be tastier anyway. 

Beer Garden > Beer Hall


----------



## ekgilby (Aug 17, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> I just informed Frau Dr. Gabriele Weishäupl about this. She is boss of the tourism office in Munich.


Good work Alfred you are a good man!


----------



## saluki (May 13, 2007)

I was there two nights ago and yes, they put an extra item on our bill. 

Upon questioning they claimed it was a mistake and took it off.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

My human calculator turns off when I drink


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

Alex Baumann said:


> For those, who are going to visit it the next time, tell the Fraulein that you want to pay immediately. "Gleich zahlen, bitte".
> 
> I know it sounds frustrating and can be annoying each time to reach to your pocket to pay the beer that's being served, but that can save you a lot of nerves and bad memories.
> 
> ...


Good advice - now it makes sense to follow these directions (Next Month ... woohooo!!)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

emdreiSMG said:


> Is that Gary Pfaffert in the foreground?


Yup.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

I had no extra items, but I spoke German to the waiter. Maybe that does have something to do with it.

I am also of the opinion that if you go to a foreign country you should be able to speak the basics in their language including ordering food/beverages. Or at least attempt to..


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

jfulcher said:


> I had no extra items, but I spoke German to the waiter. Maybe that does have something to do with it.
> 
> I am also of the opinion that if you go to a foreign country you should be able to speak the basics in their language including ordering food/beverages. Or at least attempt to..


maybe it depends on how many beers you've consumed.


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

I have never had this happen at Hofbrauhaus, but I did experience an overcharge at Augustinerkeller on Arnulf Str. and had it changed since my German is good enough to allow for complaints, and the math was easy. I also like the idea of paying each round as it comes. This way there is never any doubt as to what you have bought.


----------

